# Quick Tutorial On PhotoBucket & Posting Pics/Links



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Recently, it's come to my attention that some folks are having problems posting imbedded pics and/or links in their threads. If you're having problems inserting links directly, there are a couple of things you can do: 

A) just post the URL here, such as: http://s763.photobucket.com/albums/xx278/Griffworks/Horror Screencaps/Zombies/ 

2) Upload the images here on Hobby Talk by clicking on the button below labeled "Manage Attachments", then following the fairly basic directions on how to upload images. You can even then put those images inline by: 

a) right clicking over the image filename hyperlink once you've uploaded the pic(s) to the Upload Manager, then right clicking and selecting "Copy Shortcut". 

b) use the HTML tags for inputting the URL as an imbedded image: 










EX:










iii) You an directly link to your PhotoBucket, Flickr, whathaveyou image directly by doing a similar thing to the above: 




















Those are the three main ways I know of that one can show their work here. If you run over your limit for a basic Hobby Talk account, the only way to get more image storage room is to upgrade your account by paying to make it a Hobby Talk Supporter account by clicking on the link in the upper right hand corner here at HT - which gives you more than just additional storage space for your pics - or to go to the Lifetime Member route. Click here for more information on how to do that. The only other option is to host your images off-site and link to them so that they're imbedded w/in the thread or simply as links for folks to click on. 

As a thought on adding just the link - if you've got a PhotoBucket (or similar) account, instead of posting 15 different links, just add the master page link. I've got my PB account set up so that it's done by subject in the form of albums: 

http://s763.photobucket.com/albums/xx278/Griffworks/

On the left hand side, look for Albums, then see how I've got mine set up. It's minimal right now, but I've got the subjects of Battlestar Galactica, Horror Screencaps and Star Trek. If I want to show off the work of a specific model I don't post individual model pics, I post the album for that specific model, instead of 7 individual links: 

http://s763.photobucket.com/albums/xx278/Griffworks/Battlestar Galactica/Hades-Class/



And that's pretty much all I have in the way of advice, suggestions for pic posting/hosting. I've likely skipped something, but have done my best to be as inclusive of everything as I can be. 

.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Good show, Griff! Thanks for the mini-tutorial!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great info! Thanks!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

all due respect Griff, but I really did not need to see exposed brains today 
glad my kid wasnt in the room when I read this


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

You're kiddin' me, right? After some of the other things I've seen posted at these forums, you're going to get all upset about a small image of a poorly done Zombie from a 1978 movie, with an exposed skull - that ain't brains. 

There have been a few fairly gross looking pics of models on these forums that show more gore than that. I've also seen some fairly adult-looking images on these forums - one immediately comes to mind over in the Movies forum in which you made a comment about how "life would be sweet" that I'd rather not have to explain to _my_ children if _they_ saw it, as a matter of fact.... 

.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Just tried to upload pics to my photo album and keep getting this message:

Problem running JPEGTRAN:

"/home/hobby/www/photos/jpegtran" -copy none /home/hobby/www/photos/data/509/MZ-2_a.JPG

Error Code: 127

Not doing anything different than I have ever done, yet I keep getting this message.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm not a tech guy, nor do I play one on TV or in the Movies, and I didn't stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night, but that might be a software issue w/HobbyTalk, tho I might be wrong. You might check out the Help/TOS link above in the HT toolbar and see what you can find. 

Sorry I can't help better than that.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I haven't been able to upload pics lately. Does this have anything to do with the servers changing? Will it be fixed soon?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Everything's been working fine for a while now. Not sure what the problem was


----------



## RonH (Apr 10, 2001)

No matter what I do, I can't get a Flickr pic to appear here. Photobucket, yes.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

RonH said:


> No matter what I do, I can't get a Flickr pic to appear here. Photobucket, yes.


Everyone should move to Imgur. It's the best by far.


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

Me thinks this topic ought to go now that Photobucket has been nerfed.

Need a new Flickr topic.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Thanks I will either unstick it or move it to the help section shortly. :thumbsup:

There is a flickr tutorial ( and a few other photo hosting sites) available there already - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/361-h...63385-photo-hosting-flikr-how-tos-issues.html

Seems like a good time to post another reminder that browser add ons for Chrome, Firefox and Opera now that will allow those users to see photobucket images posted with still valid links at this and other sites. If you use another browser as a preference you can load one of these and use it as needed to view pictures and then return to your favorite browser when you dont. :thumbsup:

Are there any other stickies that need attention in the section?

LMK - MFR


----------

